# Suggestion



## Jenyfari (Dec 18, 2006)

Just a suggestion about perhaps having a Seasonal Section within the forums for say things like:

- Xmas recipes
- Easter recipes
- Winter recipes
- Summer recipes
- Thanksgiving recipes
- Birthday ideas and recipes
- etc, etc


----------



## ironchef (Dec 18, 2006)

Jenyfari said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion about perhaps having a Seasonal Section within the forums for say things like:
> 
> - Xmas recipes
> - Easter recipes
> ...


 
That's a good suggestion, but different people have different opinions of what would classify as a dish that would fit in each of the above categories. The easiest thing to do would be to do an advanced search for an ingredient that you consider appropriate for each occasion, then use whichever recipe you like.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 18, 2006)

well stated, ironchef. jeny, i see your point, but as i.c. said, the search button works wonders. just search for the desired event or specific ingredient, and there ya go. 

btw, i.c., i was wondering what your favourite pizza toppings were, as it's a topic rarely covered here.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 18, 2006)

I understand what you are saying but Jeny our Aussie friends might be a bit confused.

Right now for them it is getting a bit balmy, I would guess.

And if I remember corectly those hearty Canadians (gosh it can get cold up there) celebrate their Thanksgiving Day on the second Monday in October.

So when does one post those recipes?

And what one person considers a Christmas dish may be something I make on Easter.

Kinda like to leave things a bit free form. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## XeniA (Dec 18, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> btw, i.c., i was wondering what your favourite pizza toppings were, as it's a topic rarely covered here.





You are clearly a  BT ...


----------



## buckytom (Dec 18, 2006)

lol ayrton, good thing they don't have anatomically naughty icons. 

i was just being petty. it removed my poll. gotta wonder...


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi jenyfari - under the forum Today's Menu and Food Talk there is a sub forum called Special Events and Planning.  This sub forum could certainly be used for what you suggested.  Just put as the title the holiday/event you wish to share recipes for.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 22, 2006)

I've said before (sorry I was confrontational about it) I don't celebrate Christmas and I don't celebrate Easter.  So, if someone wants to post recipes/meal information for those days that's fine with me, hey, to each their own.  But I would really appreciate them not being labelled as such in a separate forum listing.  Bring up the topic under the sub-forum Special Events, just to keep pagans like myself from going off about the non food-related stuff 

Fraidy


----------

